# Reemplazo de transformador inconseguible



## muccy1976 (Ago 31, 2020)

Hola, necesito ayudar para encontrar o reemplazar un transformador 220/110 que viene en una heladera bosch (primario quemado) y maneja un motor de 4w.
Lo reemplace con un trafo de una videocasetera de 50w y  empezó a calentar (olor a resina) y se quemó el primario también.
Tengo conocimientos extremadamente básico de electrónica.
En la plaqueta de control exploto el transistor.
Si me orientan estaré eternamente agradecido.
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 31, 2020)

El transformador que pusiste era , transformador o auto transformador ?
El transistor quemado fue antes o después ?


----------



## muccy1976 (Ago 31, 2020)

Puse un transformador. Retire la heladera de lo de un cliente que el mismo cambio la placa.
El transistor estaba quemado y el trafo original también.
Conecte el transformador nuevo con el transistor quemado y funcionaba con este olor a resina. 
Luego al cambiar el transistor fue cuando quemo el transformador y volvió a volar el transistor . Gracias


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Ago 31, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> Hola, necesito ayudar para encontrar o reemplazar un transformador 220/110 que viene en una heladera bosch (primario quemado) y maneja un motor de 4w.
> Lo reemplace con un trafo de una videocasetera de 50w y  empezó a calentar (olor a resina) y se quemó el primario también.
> Tengo conocimientos extremadamente básico de electrónica.
> En la plaqueta de control exploto el transistor.
> ...


Sos de Argentina?


----------



## muccy1976 (Ago 31, 2020)

si, soy de argentina, buenos aires


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Ago 31, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> si, soy de argentina, buenos aires


Con un transformador 220/110V de 1W o más tiene que ir, pero si no solucionás el problema del corto en la placa, vas a seguir quemando transistores y transformadores.

Este modelo creo que lo vi en Yel o en Dicomse hace unos años (probá sino con Alamtec pero ahí es una lotería la atención).

Si se te sigue complicando, llevalo a algún técnico que tenga conocimiento en el tema.


----------



## muccy1976 (Ago 31, 2020)

El Rodrigardo dijo:


> Con un transformador 220/110V de 1W o más tiene que ir, pero si no solucionás el problema del corto en la placa, vas a seguir quemando transistores y transformadores.
> 
> Este modelo creo que lo vi en Yel o en Dicomse hace unos años (probá sino con Alamtec pero ahí es una lotería la atención).
> 
> Si se te sigue complicando, llevalo a algún técnico que tenga conocimiento en el tema.


Muchas gracias voy a probar.
Tengo miedo igualmente de probarlo y queme este también , hay alguna manera de protegerlo?


----------



## El Rodrigardo (Ago 31, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> Muchas gracias voy a probar.
> Tengo miedo igualmente de probarlo y queme este también , hay alguna manera de protegerlo?


Resolviendo primero el corto de la placa...


----------



## phavlo (Sep 1, 2020)

Probaste con lámpara en serie en la entrada de 220AC ?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 1, 2020)

si se quemo una vez porque no se iba a quemar otra vez


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> si se quemo una vez porque no se iba a quemar otra vez


No sabia las causas de por que se quemo la primera o si por simple uso no funcionaba mas. Super útil el posteo, gracias


----------



## Scooter (Sep 1, 2020)

Puedes probar con precaución. Un transformador no se quema instantáneamente.
Lo conectas y si la placa no funciona lo apagas rápidamente.
Verifica si se calienta anormalmente en esos pocos segundos.


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Puedes probar con precaución. Un transformador no se quema instantáneamente.
> Lo conectas y si la placa no funciona lo apagas rápidamente.
> Verifica si se calienta anormalmente en esos pocos segundos.


Es lo que voy a hacer. Estoy en proceso de encontrar un transformador similar, gracias


----------



## sergiot (Sep 1, 2020)

Te fijaste si el fusible termico del primario no está quemado? es muy raro que tan rapido se queme un transformador con un corto en el secundario, tenes un tiempo como para darte cuenta que algo esta mal


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Te fijaste si el fusible termico del primario no está quemado? es muy raro que tan rapido se queme un transformador con un corto en el secundario, tenes un tiempo como para darte cuenta que algo esta mal


no tiene térmico. Funcionó aprox 2 hs. No pude darme cuenta cuando dejo de funcionar dado que no cambia en nada cuando pasa eso, recién al verificarlo luego de arreglar la plaqueta me di cuenta


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 1, 2020)

Antes que conectar el Transformador directamente hay que pasarlo a un banco de pruebas, primero lo primero un buen consejo te ha dado @phavlo.

Yo soy muy desconfiado de esos Trafos que mencionas son muy achinados, primero coloca el Trafo sin carga  1 hora mínimo verifica si calienta, mide el voltaje  tanto de entrada como de salida y verifica si esta varia o es estable, luego has lo mismo pero con carga ojo con la lampara en serie.

Cuando se sobrecarga el secundario se ve reflejada esta sobrecarga en el primario por ende este conduce mas corriente y empieza a calentar como una parrilla hasta que se despide de este mundo, a menos que sea un buen transformador y aguante una sobrecarga de esa magnitud o tenga fusible térmico de protección.

Si son esos Transformadores de juguete disfrazados no aguantan ni un led, hay que conseguir uno ideal que soporte buena carga de lo contario vas a seguir quemando y botando dinero, cuando se repara nunca pero nunca se debe conectar directamente sin tener la lampara en serie, esto evita que quemes algo y gastes dinero, pero debes resolver primero el corto en la placa de lo contrario vas a estar días semanas sin resolver la falla.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 1, 2020)

el transformador original si tiene fusible termico, a menos que ya se lo hayan sacado.

Pero mas allá de eso, un corto en la salida se evidencia muy rapido, ademas cuando se reparan esas cosas, se le coloca el tester midiendo como se comporta la tensión de salida, no podes tenerlo durante 2 horas sin darte cuenta que algo mal esta pasando.


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> Antes que conectar el Transformador directamente hay que pasarlo a un banco de pruebas, primero lo primero un buen consejo te ha dado @phavlo.
> 
> Yo soy muy desconfiado de esos Trafos que mencionas son muy achinados, primero coloca el Trafo con la lampara en serie sin carga  1 hora mínimo verifica si calienta, mide el voltaje donde lo conectas tanto de entrada como de salida y verifica si esta varia o es estable, luego has lo mismo pero con carga.
> 
> ...


mil gracias por los consejos. A que se refieren con solucionar el corto? disculpen mi ignorancia


sergiot dijo:


> el transformador original si tiene fusible termico, a menos que ya se lo hayan sacado.
> 
> Pero mas allá de eso, un corto en la salida se evidencia muy rapido, ademas cuando se reparan esas cosas, se le coloca el tester midiendo como se comporta la tensión de salida, no podes tenerlo durante 2 horas sin darte cuenta que algo mal esta pasando.


no tenia idea de la existencia del mismo, ahi me fije donde se encuentra y lo buscaré. Sería algo muy bueno encontrarlo.


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 1, 2020)

Hombre, tomalo como un consejo de un re amigo: Si necesitas que te aclaren qué significa "solucionar un corto", creo que lo mejor es que lo lleves a un servicio técnico.


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Hombre, tomalo como un consejo de un re amigo: Si necesitas que te aclaren qué significa "solucionar un corto", creo que lo mejor es que lo lleves a un servicio técnico.


gracias por el consejo re amigo. Se lo que es un corto. Pero mi duda es por que fue el primer corto? Por eso deje el circuito. Por donde vivo no encontré un solo electronico con ganas de trabajar. Sino ya lo hubiera echo. Cada chancho a su chiquero como dicen


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 1, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> mil gracias por los consejos. A que se refieren con solucionar el corto? disculpen mi ignorancia





A que debes revisar todos los semiconductores como diodos y transistores de la placa que no estén en corto, hay que medirlos y al igual comprobar que no este en fuga. Para ello hay que tener unos cuantos conocimientos básicos, no te puedes lanzar a reparar electrodomésticos de linea blanca sin saber medir un transistor o comprobar un transformador con y sin carga.

 YouTube es tu amigo hay miles de tutoriales de como aprender a medirlos y detectar fallas, al igual implementar la lampara serie que te salva vida sin ser exagerado, simplemente es una bombilla de ciertos Watts y la potencia de esta misma dependerá del aparato en cuestión conectada a la entrada principal de voltaje AC.


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

muchas gracias a todos. Veo que se molestan bastante por mi ignorancia previamente aclarado.
Igualmente me llevo un poco de conocimiento que no viene de más.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 1, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> gracias por el consejo re amigo. Se lo que es un corto. Pero mi duda es por que fue el primer corto? Por eso deje el circuito. Por donde vivo no encontré un solo electronico con ganas de trabajar. Sino ya lo hubiera echo. Cada chancho a su chiquero como dicen



Eso es lo que hay que averiguar de donde proviene la falla principal, incluso todo comienza con una pista cortada, una soldadura fría, una resistencia abierta, una elevación de tención en la red eléctrica, y como no hay ni un fusible que detenga esa sobre carga pues se lleva por delante al que menos soporte esa corriente en tu caso el Transformador.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 1, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> gracias por el consejo re amigo. Se lo que es un corto. Pero mi duda es por que fue el primer corto? Por eso deje el circuito. Por donde vivo no encontré un solo electronico con ganas de trabajar. Sino ya lo hubiera echo. Cada chancho a su chiquero como dicen



Disculpame, pero en tu diagrama no se ve nada de lo que mostras en la foto de la placa con el microprocesador y los semiconductores que lo rodean, ese circuito y nada, es lo mismo.


----------



## Jota Jota (Sep 1, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> muchas gracias a todos. Veo que se molestan bastante por mi ignorancia previamente aclarado.
> Igualmente me llevo un poco de conocimiento que no viene de más.




No nos molestamos al contrario te estamos ayudando y aconsejando, pero debes ponerte la mano en el corazón, que para esa reparación necesitas tener conocimientos básicos y ojala un poco de experiencia, no estas reparando una radio a pilas es un electrodoméstico que si queda mal reparado puede ocasionar un incendio no creo que quieras tener ese lio o si?

Lo primero es lo primero:






Cuando tengas esto claro vienes por mas al foro vale.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> muchas gracias a todos. Veo que se molestan bastante por mi ignorancia previamente aclarado.


Otra vez mas, pero hay que convencerse:
"Esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, pero no podes operar un cerebro si no sos neurocirujano....sin importar si tienes cuchillos, agujas e hilo en tu casa..."


----------



## el_patriarca (Sep 1, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otra vez mas, pero hay que convencerse:
> "Esto ya lo hemos comentado muchas veces, pero no podes operar un cerebro si no sos neurocirujano....sin importar si tienes cuchillos, agujas e hilo en tu casa..."



Eso 

Y bueno, antes de que manden el hilo al calabozo, yo no me enojo de nada, es tu aparato y tienes todo el derecho de arreglarlo, ME ALEGRARÍA EN EL ALMA, o de terminar de arruinarlo a pesar de haber sido advertido. Algo que sí me molestaría sería que yo vea que alguien sin conocimientos de electrónica logre arreglar satisfactoriamente un electrodoméstico y luego suba un tutorial al youtube y esté monetizado. Y yo siguiendo sin trabajo. Eso me molestaría


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 1, 2020)

Aunque éste comentario parezca off-topic en realidad va cómo consejo.
Muchos se apoyan en los vídeo tutoriales que hay por la red.
Si no hay ni el más mínimo conocimiento en uno mismo, NO hay forma de "filtrar" si lo que ofrecen éstos tutoriales, son correctos.


----------



## muccy1976 (Sep 1, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Eso
> 
> Y bueno, antes de que manden el hilo al calabozo, yo no me enojo de nada, es tu aparato y tienes todo el derecho de arreglarlo, ME ALEGRARÍA EN EL ALMA, o de terminar de arruinarlo a pesar de haber sido advertido. Algo que sí me molestaría sería que yo vea que alguien sin conocimientos de electrónica logre arreglar satisfactoriamente un electrodoméstico y luego suba un tutorial al youtube y esté monetizado. Y yo siguiendo sin trabajo. Eso me molestaría


Si piensas que tu falta de trabajo es culpa de otros ahí estás viendo el problema. Uno en la comodidad de la queja y echar la culpa a todo lo que lo rodea no va a solucionar nada. Movete y sali de tu zona de confort. Hace videotutoriales que son 900 dólares por cada millón de vistas, jaja


----------



## capitanp (Sep 1, 2020)

muccy1976 dijo:


> No sabia las causas de por que se quemo la primera o si por simple uso no funcionaba mas. Super útil el posteo, gracias




Si, si, suelo postear soluciones y comentarios útiles solo hay que apreciar el contexto y aplicarlo


Si cambias un fusible sin revisar nada y vuelve a saltar, no le eches la culpa al fusible


----------

